# Get a free contour NEXT USB meter.



## David H (Apr 10, 2014)

*http://www.diabetes.co.uk/promotions/contour-next-usb-giveaway.html?ref=fb*


----------



## Northerner (Apr 10, 2014)

Have to say, DCUK annoy me by pretending this is somehow a special promotion of theirs. The meter is available from Bayer anyway.


----------



## AlisonM (Apr 10, 2014)

True that Northe, I got mine off the Bayer website which is where you'll end up if you follow the DCUK links. Having said that the Next USB is the best meter I've ever had and I'd say go for it if you have strips on prescription (and haven't had a cheap meter foisted on you) or can afford to buy them yourself at around £27 per pot of 50.


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Apr 10, 2014)

I got mine from bayer also, a free upgrade..........


----------



## EthelT (Apr 10, 2014)

The price of test strips annoys me muchly 

If this is the same thing, it appears to be a bargain
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BAYER-CON...ity_Disability_Medical_ET&hash=item19eb4fc41a

I'm not recommending them - I know nothing of that meter or that seller.


----------



## AlisonM (Apr 10, 2014)

No, those are for older meters.

The problem with eBay is where the strips have come from in the first place. They may be black market or possibly from a diabetic who doesn't test but still takes the strips on prescription. There could be any number of sources, few of them legitimate.


----------



## EthelT (Apr 10, 2014)

Good point


----------



## robert@fm (Apr 10, 2014)

Yup, as shown by the illustration on the boxes those are for the Contour (which I used to have) and Contour USB (my current meter), not the Contour Next USB which takes a different strip (one to which more blood can be added if there initially isn't enough).

Still, if I weren't getting strips on prescription (a legal requirement as I use insulin), I would be sorely tempted by this offer, even though the packaging doesn't look like the current UK packaging.


----------



## robert@fm (Apr 10, 2014)

That form is badly designed; whoever designed it has apparently never heard of flats, for the address selector (which uses the usual method of "enter postcode, choose address from combo box") insists that the only addresses associated with my postcode are "30" and "32" — which is wrong, as those are not households but blocks of three flats each. Hence my address is not 32 but 32a; but the dumb form won't allow me to select "32" and then correct it, as a properly-designed form would.

(I have had this problem at least once before, when trying to register an Orange SIM card; a critical error in that case, because since the form wouldn't allow me to enter my correct address and the address they had for me thus didn't match that which my bankers have, it was impossible for me to top-up except manually. Hence it is now Lycamobile who have my business.)


----------



## Austin Mini (Apr 27, 2014)

Got my Bayer Contour next USB tester on Saturday. I have used it six times already and it seems a good un. I tried to install the log book on my Windows 8 PC this afternoon but no luck. I followed the printed book instructions, which were nothing like the on screen instructions, but nothing. Anybody else had any luck installing this on their PC?


----------

